
Wachovia Paid Trivial Fine for $400 Billion of Money Laundering - Flemlord
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2011/04/wachovia-paid-trivial-fine-for-nearly-400-billion-of-drug-related-money-laundering.html
======
tzs
This exaggerated and misleading story was pretty well taken apart and stomped
to death on Reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/ghn9y/wachovia_p...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/ghn9y/wachovia_paid_trivial_fine_for_nearly_400_billion/c1nmbhi)

